# Any reports on Mitchell's cut (Matagorda side)



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Me and the family are gonna head down there on the 18th, was wondering if the mullet were making a comeback and the general fishing report.

Thanks in advance, Mike.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Lots of Big uglies, Bull reds,Whiting being caught, according to my neighbors in Sargent.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Hopefully the big sheephead will be running through there by then. If not there are always plenty of drum and reds. I haven't seen any mullet at all, but they aren't important this time of the year, take some crab and fresh shrimp and you'll catch all the fish you want.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok thanks guys! Shrimp I can do, but not sure about the crab, will be camping about 3 days. I have a trap maybe I can catch a few.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I've seen mullet, caught some, and proceeded to tear the reds a new one not long ago.
Put sheepies in the cooler as well.


----------



## aeola (Apr 16, 2015)

We were in Sargent on Saturday and talked with a man catching mullet with his casting net. He wasn't catching a ton, but enough to put on his line. We occasional saw them jumping in the 1st gut for short periods throughout the day.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Right on thanks gents!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

how bad was the sea weed, or whatever that was, getting on Sharkchum's lines?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> how bad was the sea weed, or whatever that was, getting on Sharkchum's lines?


It was almost non-fishable. I'm hopping these storms will wash it away or pile it up on the beach to get it out of the water.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Really like to meet you Sharkchum, im down there about 5 times a year, sometimes for a week in Sept thru Nov, fishing for reds and Uglies in the surf. I fish with my soon to be father in law, he used to be a commercial fisherman in his younger days and knows a lot about fishing. Im 60 years young and love to fish, my favorite fishing is Surf, (Lake)Crappie, and (river)Catfishing. Ive caught 45lb Red, 40 lb Ugly, 80 lb Yellow cat, 3.2 lb crappie, and 12.1 lb largemouth bass, all on rod and reel. Fishing locations for these, Sargent, Brazos River, Lake Somerville, and Fayette County Lake, all in central Texas. Been fishing since I was 5 years old.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

And my girlfriend likes to fish as much as I do.


----------

